# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Gloster show 2014 ! ! !

## Gardelius

​





Οι λάτρεις της ράτσας θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουν στις 

*29 Νοεμβρίου 
**το
Gloster show 2014 
**
Θα διεξαχθεί 

στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Νεότητας Δήμου Αχαρνών

Φιλαδελφείας 205 - Κόκκινος Μύλος 



**Η κρίση των πουλιών θα γίνει το Σάββατο το πρωί και ανάλογα με το ποτε θα τελειώσει 

θα είναι ανοικτή για το κοινό κάπου μετά τις 14:00 με 15:00 




ΚΡΙΤΗΣ 

Rob Wright ( England ) 



Χάρτης : http://www.xo.gr/maps/anazitisi-dief...charnes-13671/



*

----------


## agriniotis6

Μιας και είμαι κάτοικος της περιοχής, θα την επισκεφθώ.Υπάρχει κάποιος που να διαγωνίζεται απο το φόρουμ;

----------


## panos70

Ωραια πουλια αλλα δεν ετυχε ποτε να εχω καποιο στην κατοχη μου ,παντως με παιδια που ειχαν γκλοστερ  παντα τα ειχαν σε εκτιμηση στην εκτροφη τους

----------

